# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  To cokatiel μου -νεο σπίτι -δεν τρωει!

## Vasilis V

Καλημέρα σε όλοι την παρέα,για αρχη θέλω να πώ ενα ευχαριστώ για την ένταξη μου στο φόρουμ είναι η πρώτη φόρα που εντάσομε σε καποιο φόροθμ οπότε να με συνχώρέσετε αν κανω κάποια λαθάκι στο πώς το χιρίζομε!Ενταχθηκε στο σπίτι μου σαν μέλος της οικογένιας μου ενας πανεμορφοσ κοκατιλακος ου τον λένε Φρίξο και είναι περίπου 7 μηνών!κλείνουμε μαζί το πρώτο 24ωρο  και ίσως είναι λογικο όπως διαβάζω να μην τρωει και να πινει τίποτε!Να πω πως στο πετ σοπ κοιταχτηκαμε με τον Φριξο αναμεσα σε 7 κοκατιλακια και με πλισιασε και εκατσε στο χερι μου γιατι εβαλα το χερι μου σιγα σιγα μεσα στο κλουβι γενικα ο χαρακτηρας του απ τα λιγα που ξερω ειναι αρκετα καλος ουτε με τσιμπισε και γενικα εκατσε στην παλαμι μου και τον εωαλα στο κουτακι του να τον μεταφερω σπιτι !Λοιπον εχω δει πιο παλια αναρτηση σας για την συμπεριφορα του κοκατιλ οταν εχει νεο περιβαλλον απλα θα ηθελα εκ νεου να σας ακουσω !Καθεται σε ενα μερος επανω στο κλαδακι του και με κοιταει συνεχως δεν τον ενωχλω να του δωσω  το εριθωριο να συνιθηση το νεο περιβαλλον !Εαν πλισιαζω και του μιλαω χαμιλωφωνα γενικα δεν ενωχλειτε συνεχιζει να με κοιταει ,ειπα στον εαυτο μου να περιμενω περιπου 3 μερες οπου και μετα συνιθιζοντε να τρωνε  μετα απο στρες!να πω πως πριν τον παρω διαβασα πολλυ και πολλα για τα κοκατιλ περιπου 3 μηνες μαθανα πηρα το κλουβιι του ρωτα εφτιαξα το σπιτι του εμαθα και μετα ειπα να τον παρω ετσι λοιπον εχθες οπως ειπα τον πηρα!Θα χαρω να με ξεανγχωσετε χαχαχα  θα σας στειλω και φωτο!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Βασίλη καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα να σου ζησει ο νέος φίλος και να περάσετε πολλες και όμορφες στιγμές μαζι,μην ανησυχείς, ι να τον παρατηρείς απο μακριά να μην στρεσάρετε,  λογικό ειναι σχεδόν ολα το κάνουν να μην φαει την πρώτη μέρα...........

----------


## Vasilis V

Αχ πολύ χάρηκα που μου απαντήσατε ,τώρα εγγληματιζομε με το φόρουμ γιατι όπως είπα είμαι καινούριος και δεν είχε τυχη να  είμουν πότε καπου αλλα επιδεί είδα οτι πλέον εδω αξιζει γράφτηκα !!Ναι απλα μαζί του θα αρχίσω να στρεσάρωμε κι εγω!Σήμερα να πω οτι με κοιτάζει και μιλάει συνεχώς λέω μιλαει γιατι ανοιγοκλινει το στομα βεβαια ειναια ινητος!θέλω να σας στειλω φωτο να μου πειτε πόσο ετων εσεις τον κανετε !επίσεις ενεργειτε κανονικα με ελαχηστη υγροτητα στισς ακαθαρσιες του!λογο στρες λογικα!προσπαθω να βρω το εικονιδιο που στελνεις εδω φωτο!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Δες εδω Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum

----------


## Vasilis V

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ!θα το προσπαθησω τωρα!

----------


## Cristina

Γειά σου, Βασίλη! Καλός ήλθες στο φόρουμ, στην παρέα μας! Να σου ζήσει το κοκατιλακι και να περάσετε μαζί υπέροχες στιγμές! Μια χαρά θα τα πάτε,αφού ανέβηκε στο χέρι σου. Θα θέλει τον χρόνο του, αλλά έχε και το νου σου γενικά!

----------


## Vasilis V

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Χριστίνα κι εγω ετσι πιστευω !Εντομεταξυ διάβασα πως σε καποιους εφαγε μετά απο 72 ώρες !εμενα ακομα τιποτε  το καταλαβαινω απ τον πατο του κλουβιου και επιτηδες δεν εχω βαλει πολυχρωμο χαρτι και ειναι λευκο να τσεκαρω!Ευτηχως που ενημερωση που ειχα ειναι πως απο εκει που το πηρα τα πηγαινει ιδιωτης που τα εκτρεφει και ειναι ημερα επιδει τα ταιζε με το χερι γι αυτο και ειναι ηρεμοσ με χερια .Αυτο που με εντυποσιαζει ειναι πως με κοιταζει συνεχως και ανοιγοκλεινει το στομα μολις με ακουει να του μιλαω λες και επαναλαμβανει χαχαχα δεν φοβαται ουτε τρεμει  ουτε απομακρινετε !πιστευω πως αυριο θα φαει !για να δουμε!

Δεν θελω να γινω κουραστηκος σε καμια περιπτωση απλα μου αρεσει που ακουω αποψεις και εμπιρια γιατι ξερετε παρα πανω πραγματα!Σας ευχαριστω!

----------


## xrisam

Kαλως ήρθες Βασίλη στο φόρουμ και στην παρέα μας.

Είναι λογικο το πουλάκι να θέλει να προσαρμοστεί στο νέο σπίτι του, σωστά έπραξες και δεν το έχεις ενοχλήσει. Όταν νιώσει άνετα να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα το καταλάβεις :winky: 

Προς το παρον έχείς αρκετό διάβασμα:

(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά 
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς 
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου 
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή 
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους... 
(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus 
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel 
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής 
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι 
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. 
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας 
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου. 
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο. 
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας 
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά 
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή 
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds) 
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
( 20)  Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός
( 21)  Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
( 22)  Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας
(23) Οδηγός Αναπαραγωγής Cockatiel
(24) Οχτώ βασικές γνώσεις για την υγεία & περιποίηση των παπαγάλων cockatiel
(25) Πτερόροια
(26) Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς
(27) Υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και cockatiel

Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες απο το κοτατιλάκι σου. Ότι απορία έχεις εδώ είμαστε ::

----------


## Cristina

Κουραστικός δεν γίνεσαι σε καμία περίπτωση! Γι'αυτο υπάρχει το φόρουμ! Ότι απορία έχεις, όσο και"χαζή" μπορεί να σου φαίνεται, μην διστάζεις!
Τσαμπί ( millet) έχεις; Γιατί το λατρεύουν και φεύγει και απ' το άγχος όταν ασχολούνται με αυτό.

----------


## Vasilis V

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ ,εννοειται πως θα τα ξανα διαβασω ολα γιατι ειδει 3μηνες διαβαζω πριν παρω κοκατιλακι ειχα 12 χρονια μπαντζι και αποφασησα να παρω τον Φριξακο μου πλεον !

----------


## Vasilis V

> Κουραστικός δεν γίνεσαι σε καμία περίπτωση! Γι'αυτο υπάρχει το φόρουμ! Ότι απορία έχεις, όσο και"χαζή" μπορεί να σου φαίνεται, μην διστάζεις!
> Τσαμπί ( millet) έχεις; Γιατί το λατρεύουν και φεύγει και απ' το άγχος όταν ασχολούνται με αυτό.


Σε ευχαριστω και παλι! το μιλετ θα του το βαλω αυριο !Προς το παρον ακινιτος  με τα ματακια του τα ομορφα να με κοιτουν !

Α ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι το λοφιο μας ειναι σηκωμενο απο χθες ,απ οτι θυμαμαι απο αυτα που διαβασα ειναι νευρα η στρες σωστα?

----------


## xrisam

Αν έχει τεντωμένο σώμα και όρθιο λοφίο ίσως κάτι το τρομάζει αν απλά έχει το λοφίο πάνω δεν είναι κάτι απαραίτητα.

Δες το άρθρο του Μάριου:

*Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel  -  Οδηγός   συμπεριφοράς*


_Θέση λοφίου - ερμηνεία : 

_
_
1.__Ενθουσιασμένο__._  Θα το δούμε να σφυρίζει γλυκά και να πηγαίνει πέρα δώθε στο κλαδί του,  έχοντας το τσουλούφι του σε μια τεντωμένη στάση , γέρνοντας το ελαφρά  προς τα πίσω. Συνήθως , αν φάνε κάτι που τους αρέσει ενθουσιάζονται ή αν  έχουν καιρό να μας δουν , εκδηλώνουν αυτού του είδους συμπεριφορά._

2._ _Χαρούμενο__._ Θα σφυρίζει ζωηρά , όχι δυνατά , και θα έχει το τσουλούφι του ελαφρά σηκωμένο από το κεφάλι._

3.__Συριστικό__._ Κάθετε  στο κλαδάκι του ακίνητο και βγάζει μικρά λογάκια. Το λοφίο είναι όρθιο  δείχνοντας έτσι πως χαλαρώνει αλλά έχει το νου του για το οτιδήποτε._

4._ _Θυμωμένο__._ Ένα  θυμωμένο cockatiel θα έχει το λοφίο του κολλημένο στο κεφάλι του - δεν  ξεχωρίζει από τα πούπουλα του κεφαλιού. Βλέμμα διαπεραστικό , ράμφος  ανοιχτό και μια ελαφριά κίνηση του σώματος αριστερά και δεξιά. 
Όλα αυτά συνοδεύονται με ένα ήχο που μοιάζει με  _" χχχχχ " _ και σύντομα έρχεται και η δαγκωνιά η οποία συνήθως θα σας μείνει αξέχαστη !_

5._ _Ευχαριστημένο - Ικανοποιημένο__._ Εδώ  το λοφίο θα είναι όρθιο σε χαλαρή πάντα στάση και ο παπαγάλος δεν θα  εμφανίζει κάποια παράξενη συμπεριφορά , θα είναι δεκτικός σε κάθε  πρόκληση και παιγνίδι._

6._ _Προσεκτικό - Επιφυλακτικό__.  Συνήθως δείχνει μια νωχελική συμπεριφορά και αυτό συμβαίνει κυρίως τις  μεσημεριανές ώρες που κοιμάται ή απλά όταν βρίσκεται σε περίοδο  προσαρμογής σε νέο περιβάλλον.__

7._ _Κουρασμένο__.  Κλείνει ματάκια και γουργουρίζει μιας και έχει εξαντληθεί και πλέον  προσπαθεί να ξεκουραστεί. Το τσουλούφι θα παραμείνει στην φυσιολογική  του στάση, όρθιο με ελάχιστη κλίση προς τα πίσω.__

8._ _Περίεργο__. Τεντώνει  τσουλούφι , τεντώνει το κορμί του και κοιτάζει αριστερά και δεξιά. Αυτό  συμβαίνει αν κάτι καινούριο του κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον ή απλά αν τρόμαξε  από κάτι._

----------


## Vasilis V

> Αν έχει τεντωμένο σώμα και όρθιο λοφίο ίσως κάτι το τρομάζει αν απλά έχει το λοφίο πάνω δεν είναι κάτι απαραίτητα.
> 
> Δες το άρθρο του Μάριου:
> 
> *Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel  -  Οδηγός   συμπεριφοράς*
> 
> 
> _Θέση λοφίου - ερμηνεία : 
> 
> ...


Α μαλιστα ειναι καποια λιγο διαφορετικα απο αυτα πυ διαβασα!Το μονο που με κανει να νοιωθω χαρα ειναι πως δεν ειναι τρομαγμενο και νευριασμενο απλα πιστευω πωε ειναι λιγο επιφυλακτικος και περιεργος!Μολις τωρα για πρωτη φορα που τον ειδα εγω τουλαχιστον τεντοθηκε και το σωμα αλλα και τα φτερακια του και κατι ανεπεστιτα ακουστηκε απ το στοματακι του !απλα ωρες ωρες εκει που καθετε ακουω μια μικρη ανασουλα κατι σαν να βγαζει αερα εκπνοης τελος παντων με χαρα θα σας ενημερωσω οταν φαει για πρωτη φορα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας Βασίλη ! 
Έχοντας μελετήσει τον χάρτη της παρέας μας , ο Βοηθός περιήγησης στο GreekBirdClub.com θα σε βοηθήσει να εξερευνήσεις και να προσαρμοστείς στο περιβάλλον του φόρουμ μας έτσι ώστε εύκολα να μαθαίνεις και να ενημερώνεσαι για κάθε θέμα των φτερωτών σου συντρόφων ή άλλων ειδών που σε ενδιαφέρει.
Εύχομαι να έχεις μια ενεργή και ευχάριστη διαμονή στο φόρουμ μας . 
Όπως σου είπαν και τα παιδιά παραπάνω το  Cockatiel σου βρίσκεται σε περίοδο προσαρμογής οπότε αυτό που σου προτείνω είναι να το αφήσεις εντελώς μόνο του ,δηλαδή , να πλησιάζεις το κλουβί του μόνο για αλλαγή τροφής & νερού και άλλαγμα υποστρώματος ! 

Ήρθε σε ένα νέο περιβάλλον που θέλει τον χρόνο του να συνηθίσει και να παρατηρήσει ... όρεξη για φαγητό δεν έχει και μπορεί και για τις επόμενες 1-2 μέρες ! Γενικά , αυτή η περίοδο θέλει ησυχία και παρατηρητικότητα πάνω στην συμπεριφορά του ! 

Για τον  απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό που έχεις προμηθευτεί θα περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες όπως επίσης μια μικρή ενημέρωση για την διατροφή που σκέφτεσαι να ακολουθεί ! 

Επιπλέον τρία άρθρα που θα σου συνιστούσα σαν νέος ιδιοκτήτης cockatiel είναι τα παρακάτω : 

Οχτώ βασικές γνώσεις για την υγεία & περιποίηση των παπαγάλων cockatiel
Νυχτερινός Τρόμος-πανικός στους Παπαγάλους Cockatiel και 
Οι 10 πιο συχνές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τους παπαγάλους Cockatiel



 :42:

----------


## Vasilis V

> Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας Βασίλη ! 
> Έχοντας μελετήσει τον χάρτη της παρέας μας , ο Βοηθός περιήγησης στο GreekBirdClub.com θα σε βοηθήσει να εξερευνήσεις και να προσαρμοστείς στο περιβάλλον του φόρουμ μας έτσι ώστε εύκολα να μαθαίνεις και να ενημερώνεσαι για κάθε θέμα των φτερωτών σου συντρόφων ή άλλων ειδών που σε ενδιαφέρει.
> Εύχομαι να έχεις μια ενεργή και ευχάριστη διαμονή στο φόρουμ μας . 
> Όπως σου είπαν και τα παιδιά παραπάνω το  Cockatiel σου βρίσκεται σε περίοδο προσαρμογής οπότε αυτό που σου προτείνω είναι να το αφήσεις εντελώς μόνο του ,δηλαδή , να πλησιάζεις το κλουβί του μόνο για αλλαγή τροφής & νερού και άλλαγμα υποστρώματος ! 
> 
> Ήρθε σε ένα νέο περιβάλλον που θέλει τον χρόνο του να συνηθίσει και να παρατηρήσει ... όρεξη για φαγητό δεν έχει και μπορεί και για τις επόμενες 1-2 μέρες ! Γενικά , αυτή η περίοδο θέλει ησυχία και παρατηρητικότητα πάνω στην συμπεριφορά του ! 
> 
> Για τον  απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό που έχεις προμηθευτεί θα περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες όπως επίσης μια μικρή ενημέρωση για την διατροφή που σκέφτεσαι να ακολουθεί ! 
> 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστω πολύ κι εσένα Μαριε!

----------


## Soulaki

Να σου ζήσει, και καλή συμβίωση εύχομαι.
θελουμε φωτοοοοο. :bye:

----------


## Vasilis V

> Να σου ζήσει, και καλή συμβίωση εύχομαι.
> θελουμε φωτοοοοο.


ευχαριστω πολυ Σουλακι1 !ευχομαι να φαει γιατια κομα τιποτα! προσπαθησα να στειλω αλλα δεν τα καταφερα!εχω καταστεναχωρηθει γιατι ξενιανε και ειναι υγρες οι ακαθαρσιες του αλλα πρασινε!λογικα ειχε φαει εχθες το πρωι οταν το πηρα απ το μαγαζι!

----------


## lagoudakis

να σου πω και εγω καλως ηρθες....το συγκεκριμενο φορουμ ειναι πηγη γνωσης απο οτι εχω καταλαβει 10 μερες που το διαβαζω

----------


## Vasilis V

Παιδια ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινωσω πως μολις πρωτη φορα τεντωθηκε εκανε γυρω γυρω στο κλουβι και μετα ειπιε νερακι πιστευω πως ειναι ζητημα λεπτων να παει να φαει και πρωτη φορα!επισεις καθετε στο κλαδακι του  και καπως τριζει το ραμφος !ξερουμε γιατι τριζει εντονα το ραμφος και μουρμουραει πολυ χαμιλα σε ενταση!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα ! Βασιλη. 

Καλως ηρθες και να χαιρεσαι το μικρο σου !!! 


Και θα φαει και θα πιει , μην σε αγχωνει. το 80% των πτηνων δεν τρωνε και δεν πινουν την ιδια ημερα , αλλαγης περιβαλλοντος. 

Το ραμφος του το κανει ετσι γιατι ετοιμαζεται να κοιμηθει (χαλαρωνει). 

Καλο θα ηταν να κοιμοταν ηδη. τα πτηνα πρεπει να ξυπνανε και να κοιμουνται με την Ανατολη  - δυση του ηλιου.

----------


## Silvia1990

Να δώσω και εγώ τα συγχαρητήρια μου και καλώς ήρθες. Το κοκατιλακι σου θα χρειαστεί χρόνο. Μιας και του αρέσει να σε παρακολουθεί αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι τις επόμενες μέρες που θα έχει χαλαρώσει και εγκλιματιστει ακόμα παραπάνω, να πάρεις ένα βιβλίο και να διαβάζεις χαμηλά και ομαλά. Ακούγεται τρελό αλλά θα συνηθησει την ομιλία σου και την φωνή σου. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις εμπειρία από κάποιο παιδί αλλά φαντάσου ένα 2χρονο! Σαν μικρά παιδάκια. Θέλουν τον χώρο τους και να πηγαίνεις με τα νερά τους.

Επίσης ο ύπνος πρέπει να ρυθμίζεται σίγουρα. Ήταν από τα πρώτα μου λάθη. Επειδή το σπίτι δεν ήταν ήσυχο θεωρούσα άσκοπο να σκέπασω το κλουβί. Αυτό έκανε το πουλάκι μου να φωνάζει στης 3 η ώρα  το βράδυ, λογικότατο διότι δεν υπήρχε πρόγραμμα.

----------


## Vasilis V

> Καλησπερα ! Βασιλη. 
> 
> Καλως ηρθες και να χαιρεσαι το μικρο σου !!! 
> 
> 
> Και θα φαει και θα πιει , μην σε αγχωνει. το 80% των πτηνων δεν τρωνε και δεν πινουν την ιδια ημερα , αλλαγης περιβαλλοντος. 
> 
> Το ραμφος του το κανει ετσι γιατι ετοιμαζεται να κοιμηθει (χαλαρωνει). 
> 
> Καλο θα ηταν να κοιμοταν ηδη. τα πτηνα πρεπει να ξυπνανε και να κοιμουνται με την Ανατολη  - δυση του ηλιου.


 Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη!Πω πω ποσο με ξεαγχονετε ολοι παιδια!τουλαχιστον ειπιε νερο!Ευχομαι αυριο να φαει που κλεινει 24ωρο χωρις φαγητο!




> Να δώσω και εγώ τα συγχαρητήρια μου και καλώς ήρθες. Το κοκατιλακι σου θα χρειαστεί χρόνο. Μιας και του αρέσει να σε παρακολουθεί αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι τις επόμενες μέρες που θα έχει χαλαρώσει και εγκλιματιστει ακόμα παραπάνω, να πάρεις ένα βιβλίο και να διαβάζεις χαμηλά και ομαλά. Ακούγεται τρελό αλλά θα συνηθησει την ομιλία σου και την φωνή σου. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις εμπειρία από κάποιο παιδί αλλά φαντάσου ένα 2χρονο! Σαν μικρά παιδάκια. Θέλουν τον χώρο τους και να πηγαίνεις με τα νερά τους.
> 
> Επίσης ο ύπνος πρέπει να ρυθμίζεται σίγουρα. Ήταν από τα πρώτα μου λάθη. Επειδή το σπίτι δεν ήταν ήσυχο θεωρούσα άσκοπο να σκέπασω το κλουβί. Αυτό έκανε το πουλάκι μου να φωνάζει στης 3 η ώρα  το βράδυ, λογικότατο διότι δεν υπήρχε πρόγραμμα.


Απο εχθές του μιλαω σινολικα καμια ωρα χαμηλα ,με κοιταζει με προσοχη και φενετε πως νοιωθει ομορφα!Σε ευχαριστω κι εσενα πολυ!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα . Όλα θα πάνε καλά .

----------


## Vasilis V

> Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα . Όλα θα πάνε καλά .


Το ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα κι εγω!σε ευχαριστω πολυ! :Bird1:

----------


## Vasilis V

Φαγαμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εεεεεεεε  ,ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος τωρα ακουμε μουσικη και ειμασται πιο πολυ με θαρρος  και κανουμε και χαμιλες φωνουλες..μαλλον συνιθιζουμε το νεο μας σπιτι!Αχ τι χαρα ειναι αυτη!Ηθελα απλα να σας ενημερωσω και ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας!

----------


## Cristina

Σιγά σιγά συνηθίζει το μανάρι! 

Θέλουμε και φωτο όταν ευκαιρείς!!!!

----------


## Vasilis V

> Σιγά σιγά συνηθίζει το μανάρι! 
> 
> Θέλουμε και φωτο όταν ευκαιρείς!!!!


Νομιζεις πως δεν θελω να σας στειλω εχω λυσαξει ,απλα δεν καταφερα να γραφτω σε ενα site για να ανεβαζω να σας δωσω λινγκ!μονο στο προφιλ καταφερα στο αβαταρ να την βαλω !

----------


## Silvia1990

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το tapatalk για της φώτο. Θέλουμε όντως φώτο χε χε χε!

----------


## Vasilis V

> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το tapatalk για της φώτο. Θέλουμε όντως φώτο χε χε χε!


Α πολυ ωραια Αργυρω θα το δοκιμασω!Ευχομαι να τα καταφερω!θα μαθω απο φορουν που θα παει χεχεχεχε

----------


## Cristina

> Νομιζεις πως δεν θελω να σας στειλω εχω λυσαξει ,απλα δεν καταφερα να γραφτω σε ενα site για να ανεβαζω να σας δωσω λινγκ!μονο στο προφιλ καταφερα στο αβαταρ να την βαλω !


Έγω που μπαίνω απο το κινητό συνήθως δυσκολεύομαι  να βάλω φωτογραφίες.. Απο το λαπτοπ γίνεται εύκολα. Σε καταλαβαίνω.
Ευτυχώς με την Αργυρώ. Θα δοκιμάσω και γω με την εφαρμογή!

----------


## nikolaslo

Ανεβασμα φωτογραφιών απο συσκευες android

Εγω χρησιμοποιο κυριος το κινητο μου στην αρχη αντιμετοπισα το ιδιο προβλημα με σας σιγα σιγα ομως το βρηκα λυση και εγινε λιγο πιο ευκολο 
Διαβασε αν θελεις το πιο πανω και αν μπορω να σε βοηθησω περισσότερο σε κατι εδω ειμαστε :winky:

----------


## Cristina

Και έγω που νόμιζα πως  εγω είχα πρόβλημα επειδή έχω windows phone...
Ευχαριστώ, Νικόλα! Και έγω κάπως έτσι το έκανα, μόνο που μετά το upload της φωτογραφίας , την άνοιγα και έκανα αντιγραφή στο link της...  ::   Μέσο Καλαμάτας πήγαινα!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Φαγαμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εεεεεεεε  ,ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος τωρα ακουμε μουσικη και ειμασται πιο πολυ με θαρρος  και κανουμε και χαμιλες φωνουλες..μαλλον συνιθιζουμε το νεο μας σπιτι!Αχ τι χαρα ειναι αυτη!Ηθελα απλα να σας ενημερωσω και ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας!


Και εγώ έτσι έκανα όταν έφαγε ο Αρθούρος μου μετά από 3 μέρες....Την πίστη μου έβγαλε τότε μέχρι να φάει! Όλα θα πάνε καλά από εδώ και πέρα, θα συνηθίζει σιγά σιγά μην ανησυχείς καθόλου!

----------


## Vasilis V

> Και εγώ έτσι έκανα όταν έφαγε ο Αρθούρος μου μετά από 3 μέρες....Την πίστη μου έβγαλε τότε μέχρι να φάει! Όλα θα πάνε καλά από εδώ και πέρα, θα συνηθίζει σιγά σιγά μην ανησυχείς καθόλου!


Σε ευχαριστω Κωσταντινα ,καλα μην φανταστεις  κλεισαμε 48ωρο αλλα ενταξει τσιμπισαμε δειλα δειλα  ...εγω απλα θελω να φαει να φαει να νοιωσω πως ξεμελανγχωλη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Αλλα ναι μου εδωσε χαρα ποθ ειπιε λιγο ερο και τσιμπισε !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!απιστευτη χαρα εστω κι αυτο!

----------


## Vasilis V

> Και έγω που νόμιζα πως  εγω είχα πρόβλημα επειδή έχω windows phone...
> Ευχαριστώ, Νικόλα! Και έγω κάπως έτσι το έκανα, μόνο που μετά το upload της φωτογραφίας , την άνοιγα και έκανα αντιγραφή στο link της...   Μέσο Καλαμάτας πήγαινα!!!


Γειτωνισα Χριστινα σε ευχαριστω πολυ !θα δωκιμασω να ανεβασω απο καποιο site! χεχε

----------


## Vasilis V

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Νικολα!Θα δοκιμασω!  :Animal0045:

----------


## Vasilis V

Παιδια καλησπερα ,θελω να πω πως δεν εχουμε φαει ακομα τεταρτη μερα εχθες λιγο τσιμπισε  πολυ λιγα σπορακια λλα τιποτα συμαντικο!καθεται απλα στο κλαδακι και κοιταζει καμια φορα παει να ενεργοπιηθει τεντονετε κανει ενα βημα αλλα παλι μετα ακινητος οι ακαθαρσιες του αρχιζουν και υγροπιουντε απο σημερα πρασινες μεν αλλα πιο νερουλες παρατηρησα σημερα πως του φευγει ενα μεγαλο φτερο !οταν παω κοντα του και του μιλαω παντως καυεται ανετα!δεν παει στις ταιστρες θα επιχηρησω να του βαλω ενα πολακι στον πατο του κλουβιου με φαγητο!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα ! Βασιλη. 

Τεταρτη ημερα εαν δεν ειχε φαει , τωρα θα μιλουσαμε σε αλλη ενοτητα του forum. 

Τρωει , απλα δεν τρωει ανετα μπροστα σου. 

Δωσε του λιγο χωρο. προφανως ειναι ακομα πολυ στρεσαρισμενο απο την αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος. 

Ανεβασε μας ομως και μια φωτογραφια απο φρεσκες κουτσουλιες του σε λευκη κολλα Α4. να προλαβουμε τυχον προβληματα. 

Το φτερο θα πεσει απο μονο του , μην σε αγχωνει θα βγαλει νεο.

----------


## Vasilis V

> Καλησπερα ! Βασιλη. 
> 
> Τεταρτη ημερα εαν δεν ειχε φαει , τωρα θα μιλουσαμε σε αλλη ενοτητα του forum. 
> 
> Τρωει , απλα δεν τρωει ανετα μπροστα σου. 
> 
> Δωσε του λιγο χωρο. προφανως ειναι ακομα πολυ στρεσαρισμενο απο την αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος. 
> 
> Ανεβασε μας ομως και μια φωτογραφια απο φρεσκες κουτσουλιες του , σε λευκη κολλα Α4. να προλαβουμε τυχον προβληματα. 
> ...


Δημητρη να εισαι καλα,αυτο που λες το παρατηρησα εχθες ακουσα τον ηχω ενως σπορου και γυρησα μεσα στην χαρα να δω αν ειναι οντως αυτο που ακουσα το σπορακι και οντως τσιμπουσε ,παρατησρησα πως κατεβαζε δειλα δειλα το κεφαλι και ταυτοχρονα με κοιτουσε ,πω πω ντρεποταν !οντως!σημερα  θα προσπαθησω να στειλω!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν είναι θέμα ντροπής. Τα πτηνά όταν κατεβάζουν κάτω το κεφάλι για να φάνε, νιώθουν ευάλωτα γιατί δεν μπορούν να δουν τι ακριβώς γίνεται γύρω τους. Ακόμα δεν σε εμπιστεύεται γιαυτό και είναι διστακτικός στο να πάρει το βλέμμα του από πάνω σου και να σκύψει να φάει. Δώσε του χρόνο και χώρο να φάει άνετα και άσε την εξημέρωση για λίγο αργότερα που θα νιώθει άνετα! Καλή συνέχεια!  :Happy:

----------


## Silvia1990

> Δεν είναι θέμα ντροπής. Τα πτηνά όταν κατεβάζουν κάτω το κεφάλι για να φάνε, νιώθουν ευάλωτα γιατί δεν μπορούν να δουν τι ακριβώς γίνεται γύρω τους. Ακόμα δεν σε εμπιστεύεται γιαυτό και είναι διστακτικός στο να πάρει το βλέμμα του από πάνω σου και να σκύψει να φάει. Δώσε του χρόνο και χώρο να φάει άνετα και άσε την εξημέρωση για λίγο αργότερα που θα νιώθει άνετα! Καλή συνέχεια!


Ελπίζω να μην βγω εκτός θέματος με την ερώτηση μου αλλά η κούκλα μου όταν θέλει να παρατηρήσει κάτι σκύβει το κεφάλι και ασχολείται με κάτι κοντά στο αντικείμενο του ενδιαφεροντος της. Λες και το παίζει αδιάφορη ένα πράγμα. Τι ίδιο πράγμα συμβαίνει και εδώ?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αργυρώ νομίζω πως αυτό απλά είναι περιέργεια και επιφυλακτικότητα προς το άγνωστο σημείο που θέλει να εξερευνήσει. Εσένα πλέον σίγουρα σε έχει συνηθίσει και νιιώθει ασφάλεια κοντά σου!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αργυρώ νομίζω πως αυτό απλά είναι περιέργεια και επιφυλακτικότητα προς το άγνωστο σημείο που θέλει να εξερευνήσει. Εσένα πλέον σίγουρα σε έχει συνηθίσει και νιιώθει ασφάλεια κοντά σου!


Δεν ξέρεις πότε γιαυτό ρώτησα. Άβυσσος η ψυχή της!!! Γυναίκα δεν είναι???

----------


## Vasilis V

Λοιπον εχω τα νεοτερα μου χαχα ειμαστε 6 μερες απο εχθες τρωει κανονικοτατα και παει στο νερο βλεπω πλεον ζωηραδα κανει βολτες κατεβαινει κ ανεβαινει στο κλουβι ...ευχομαι να ακουσω κ την φωνουλα του  γιατι μουρμουραει απο μεσα του αρκετα θα ελεγα ευχομαι να το ακουω πιο δυνατα!οποτε ξεθαρευουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Απλα ηθελα να σας το πω!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vasilis V

Eδω μαλλον κατεφερα να σας δειξω το Φριξο μου!

----------


## Vasilis V

> http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/Va...bn0lh.jpg.html
> Eδω μαλλον κατεφερα να σας δειξω το Φριξο μου!


http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/Va...g.html?filters[user]=144880816&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0
http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/Va...g.html?filters[user]=144880816&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

----------


## Vasilis V

> http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/Va...g.html?filters[user]=144880816&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0
> http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/Va...g.html?filters[user]=144880816&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


Το προσπαθώ θα τα καταφερω χαχα

----------


## Cristina

Γειά σου, Βασίλη! Επιτέλους βλέπουμε την όμορφη φατσουλα του Φρίξο!!! Τι κουκλακι είναι!!!!!
Σου προτείνω μόνο με την πρώτη ευκαιρία να του αλλάξεις το κλουβί! Τα στρογγυλά κλουβιά δεν ικανοποιούν την τάση των παπαγάλων για σκαρφάλωμα. Τα καλύτερα είναι τα ορθογώνια και τετράγωνα. Προσοχή μόνο στα διάκενα ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα. Εγω είχα παραγγείλει ένα από το διαδίκτυο και είχε διάκενα σχετικά μεγάλα. Μην σφηνώσει το κεφαλάκι του ανάμεσα.

----------


## Vasilis V

> Γειά σου, Βασίλη! Επιτέλους βλέπουμε την όμορφη φατσουλα του Φρίξο!!! Τι κουκλακι είναι!!!!!
> Σου προτείνω μόνο με την πρώτη ευκαιρία να του αλλάξεις το κλουβί! Τα στρογγυλά κλουβιά δεν ικανοποιούν την τάση των παπαγάλων για σκαρφάλωμα. Τα καλύτερα είναι τα ορθογώνια και τετράγωνα. Προσοχή μόνο στα διάκενα ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα. Εγω είχα παραγγείλει ένα από το διαδίκτυο και είχε διάκενα σχετικά μεγάλα. Μην σφηνώσει το κεφαλάκι του ανάμεσα.


Επιτελους τα καταφερα χαχαχ ναι ναι ασχετος οτι θα ειναι εξω απ το κλουβι εχω σκοπο να το αλλαξω και να εχει οριζοντια καγκελακια ναι αυτο τωρα ειναι προωρινο !τελεια που ηρθαν οι φωτο του χαχαχα Ανυπομονο να ακουσω την φωνουλα του!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Φτου φτου ειναι κουκλί,  σύντομα θα ακούσεις και την φωνούλα του......
Της έβαλα ετσι για να τον βλέπουμε ποιο εύκολα ελπίζω να μην έχεις πρόβλημα

----------


## Vasilis V

> Φτου φτου ειναι κουκλί,  σύντομα θα ακούσεις και την φωνούλα του......
> Της έβαλα ετσι για να τον βλέπουμε ποιο εύκολα ελπίζω να μην έχεις πρόβλημα


ΧΑΧΑΧΑ Σε ευχαριστω Γιαννη!οχι τι να με πιραζει ισα ισα χαρηκα!Αχ τι ωραια!χαχα η ακαθαρσιες πλεον ειναι κανονικες και οχι νερουλες !απ τα ποδαρακια καταλαβενετε την ηλικια του εσεις απ την εμπειρια σας?7 μηνων μας ειπαν!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανέμορφος να τον χαίρεσαι! Όπως είπε και η Χριστίνα πρέπει άμμεσα να αλλάξει κλουβί, πέρα από ότι δεν ικανοποιείται η τάση τους για σκαρφάλωμα. Τα στρογγυλά κλουβιά προκαλούν μεγάλο άγχος στα πουλάκια και δεν μπορούν καν να ανοίξουν τις φτερούγες τους! Για μένα πρώτη σου προτεραιότητα πρέπει να είναι να του αλλάξεις το χώρο του για να νιώσει άνετα μέσα εκεί πρώτα!

----------


## Vasilis V

> Πανέμορφος να τον χαίρεσαι! Όπως είπε και η Χριστίνα πρέπει άμμεσα να αλλάξει κλουβί, πέρα από ότι δεν ικανοποιείται η τάση τους για σκαρφάλωμα. Τα στρογγυλά κλουβιά προκαλούν μεγάλο άγχος στα πουλάκια και δεν μπορούν καν να ανοίξουν τις φτερούγες τους! Για μένα πρώτη σου προτεραιότητα πρέπει να είναι να του αλλάξεις το χώρο του για να νιώσει άνετα μέσα εκεί πρώτα!


Να εισαι καλα Κωνσταντινα !Ναι το εχω σκοπο να το αλλαξω το σπιτακι του!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπω ένα παιδί !!!  Πανέμορφο  :Happy0045:  

Μάλλον πρόκειται για ένα lutino-pearl cockatiel  , τώρα αρσενικό ή θηλυκό δεν ξέρω θέλει πιθανόν DNA ή καλή παρατήρηση για να δεις την συμπεριφορά του ! 
Πάντως πέρλες κίτρινες είναι ορατές στο φτερό οπότε μπορεί και θηλυκό ! 

Για το κλουβάκι θα συμφωνήσω με τα παιδιά , αν θες κοίτα και εδώ :  Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός

----------


## Vasilis V

> Πωπω ένα παιδί !!!  Πανέμορφο  
> 
> Μάλλον πρόκειται για ένα lutino-pearl cockatiel  , τώρα αρσενικό ή θηλυκό δεν ξέρω θέλει πιθανόν DNA ή καλή παρατήρηση για να δεις την συμπεριφορά του ! 
> Πάντως πέρλες κίτρινες είναι ορατές στο φτερό οπότε μπορεί και θηλυκό ! 
> 
> Για το κλουβάκι θα συμφωνήσω με τα παιδιά , αν θες κοίτα και εδώ :  Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός


Σε ευχαριστουμε Μαριε εγω και Φριξος!Ειχα πιστη πως ειχα αρσενικο 100% χαχαχα οι φωνουλα του μια φορα που το ακουσα δεν ειναι κοφτη και γενικα μουρμουραει πολυ χαμηωφωνα  δικα του λογακια χαχαχ αυριο κλεινει 1 εβδομαδα και γενικα βλεπω αρχιζει να υπερκινητε να ανεβοκατεβαινει και να τρωει  κανονικοτατα!!!!!!!!!!Για το κλουβακι το εχω σκοπο οχι αμεσα να παρω πιο μεγαλο αυτο ειναι 60χ50 αλλα θα αρχισει σε κανα μηνα να ειναι  και εκτος κλουβιου!αργοτερα απο συμπεριφορα θα καταλαβω αν ειναι 100% αρσενικο ,δεν διακρεινω στα φτερα περλες παντως ειναι ασπροκιτρινος με πορτοκαλι εντονα μαγουλακια!περιπου 7 μηνων!




> ΧΑΧΑΧΑ Σε ευχαριστω Γιαννη!οχι τι να με πιραζει ισα ισα χαρηκα!Αχ τι ωραια!χαχα η ακαθαρσιες πλεον ειναι κανονικες και οχι νερουλες !απ τα ποδαρακια καταλαβενετε την ηλικια του εσεις απ την εμπειρια σας?7 μηνων μας ειπαν!


 οι περισσοτερη μου ειπαν αρσενικο οπως και πιστευω  απλα θεω τις αποψεις σας απο την εμπιρεια  σας! περισσοετρες πιθανοτητες τι να ειναι ?




> Eδω μαλλον κατεφερα να σας δειξω το Φριξο μου!


 Αδικα λες να σε εχω βγαλει Φριξο?μπας και εισαι κοριτσακι με εχυν μπερδεψει χεχεχεχε οι περισσοτεροι μου ειπαν αρσενικο!χαρακτηιστικα δεν δαγκωνεις μουρμουρας απο μεσα σου  ντρεπεσαι ακομα  εισαι υπερκινιτικο  ισως οταν ακουσω για τα καλα την φωνουλα σου να καταλαβω!

----------


## Ariadni

Αχ πολυ ομορφο μικρουλη!! Να το χαιρεσαι!!

----------


## Vasilis V

> Αχ πολυ ομορφο μικρουλη!! Να το χαιρεσαι!!


Σε ευχαριστω Αριαδνη!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βασίλη θύμησε μου , φοράει κάποιο δακτυλίδι στο πόδι ;;

----------


## Vasilis V

> Βασίλη θύμησε μου , φοράει κάποιο δακτυλίδι στο πόδι ;;


Καλημέρα Μαριε ,οχι δεν εχει καποιο δακτυλιδακι γιατι το πηρα απο ενα μαγαζι που τα φερνει μια κοπελα που τα   εκτρεφει στο σπιτι της και δεν τους φωραει καποιο.Μαριε ειναι λογικο που μια εβδομαδα που εκλεισα δεν εχω ακουσει την φωνουλα του?ομως οπως ειπα μουρμουραει πολυ χαμιλοφωνα παρα πολυ!απλα γενικα δεν το εγω ακουσει καθολου!

----------

